

Poking around your Chrome OS notebook - jlees
http://www.chromium.org/poking-around-your-chrome-os-device

======
swolchok
That developer switch (linked from [http://www.chromium.org/chromium-
os/developer-information-fo...](http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-
information-for-chrome-os-devices/cr-48-chrome-notebook-developer-
information)) is interesting. What I really want to know is whether the switch
is one-way -- can I switch back out of developer mode without things breaking?

